# My 2011 Bear: Before and After



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Dead bear walking:





Success:


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome!! Nice bear!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Snowlover.

A few details:

-210 lbs. dressed, estimated 260-270 live weight
-Dry sow
-300 Winchester Magnum, 130 grain Barnes XLC (my very own homebrew)
-15 yard shot, bullet went through spine, into vitals, no tracking needed
-My 6th career bear kill


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on the nice looking bear.. What BMU were you hunting in if you don't mind saying?


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Musket said:


> Congrats on the nice looking bear.. What BMU were you hunting in if you don't mind saying?


Thanks Musket. It was the Newberry district.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's. That is a nice looking bear!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

great job doug


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

sweet congrats


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats........Nice bear. Do you make rugs out of the pelts and/or do anything with the claws?
I always wondered what people do with these parts. Thanks


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice shootin'....................Congrats!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the props. Here are a couple more pics, prior to getting sweaty, dirty, bloody, and drilled by hordes of mosquitoes. Ah, what fun.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

jakeo said:


> Congrats........Nice bear. Do you make rugs out of the pelts and/or do anything with the claws?
> I always wondered what people do with these parts. Thanks


I've tried to find someone to make a bear claw necklace, but I still have 8 paws in the freezer! I gave a tribal lady two sets of paws, skins, ribs, fat, etc. a few years back with the agreement that I would get two necklaces made (one apiece for my buddy and me, we both got bears). It never happened.

I got a shoulder mount from last year's bear and am doing it again with this one.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Way to get 'er done - Congrats!


----------



## alaskabound2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting me be part of it. Two down and two to go. It would be great to go 4 for 4 this year. 


Perk


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

alaskabound2 said:


> Thanks for letting me be part of it. Two down and two to go. It would be great to go 4 for 4 this year.
> 
> 
> Perk


No, thank YOU for the helping hand. I'd have been all night trying to drag her out myself.

BTW - welcome to the forum!


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats on the bear!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice bear.................


----------

